# Looking for Mega Man Legends 2 Demo Disc



## Scissorman (Feb 27, 2017)

I just was lucky enough to find a copy of The Misadventures of Tron Bonne rather cheap. It came with everything... except the demo disc. As a game collector, it's driving me nuts.

If anyone just so happens to have a spare demo laying around somewhere, let me know. Will definitely pay kindly as long as it's not breaking the bank. We can negotiate.


----------



## Scissorman (Feb 28, 2017)

Realized I did not post this in the right section. I'm sorry.

Hope a mod can close this and I'll move it to the trading area.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2017)

You cannot access the trade section until you have 100 posts.


----------

